# identifying sex of bicolor



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

Is there an easy way to tell the sex of a P. bicolor?


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Behavior - watch them and they'll let you know.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Cory (Jan 18, 2005)

The problem is I only have one. So I'm looking for mate but can't tell what I have. Here are some pics if they help any.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Sorry, no way you'll be able to tell. 

Best,

Chuck


----------

